# BIG LOTS Halloween now 25% off



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email that BIG LOTS's Halloween (some exclusions) is on sale for 25% off. You can go onto the site and see what's included. Some items are limited quantity in store.


----------

